

Why Web Developers Shouldn’t Learn Swift - akmarinov
http://andrewmarinov.com/web-developers-shouldnt-learn-swift/

======
MrBra
I tend to agree with the article.. but it would be nice to also read other
opinions from other obj-C coders. Anyone here?

